# Fun Competitive trail riding



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I love ACTHA. I have been wanting to join for SOOO long.


----------



## moonlightryder (Jul 15, 2009)

*trails*

Would love to have you onboard!
We need riders too! If you keep an eye on our web site you will find rides posted ALL over!

We have a ride posted for TN:
9 09-26-2009 True West CTC - NEW DATE!! Jamestown, TN

Go to the websit and click on rides then the ride in TN, will give you info about the rides!

Hope to see you there!


----------

